# My GSD hurt our English Bulldog



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

We have a large outside kennel and our dogs have stayed in it together often. We have to be very careful about the bulldog because they have no heat tolerance and can only stay outside during cool weather. This morning out of necessity we put them both in early and I didn't get back to them until around 9:30. 
I was horrified to see that the bulldog had bite marks (no punctures, scratches) on his jowls and in front of his ears. He was so upset and I had to bathe him, put meds on him, give him a pain pill, and basically baby him all day. Lizzie (one year old GSD) had no idea what she had done wrong. To her, pulling and tugging on him is play. Or is it? 

I am filled with guilt. I know that they should have never been left that long. The bulldog is the sweetest, kindest dog in the world and I have offered to my husband to get rid of Lizzie. I don't want to. If she had wanted to hurt him, she would have bitten, right? I am so conflicted. These dogs love each other and I don't really know what went on because I was not there. 

I have promised Munsen (the bulldog) that it will never happen again and that is true. What would you all do? Thanks for listening. I feel like the worst dog parent in the world right now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Only let them be together under supervision. The play style of a GSD is different of course, I think the injury would have been worse if she wanted to hurt him, you're right.
I wouldn't "get rid" of her for this incident, it really isn't her fault.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Jane, thank you. I needed that. You are totally right. It was my fault. I got busy and did not get them out of the kennel.
Lizzie has only had one other incident. When she was young, a child bounced a ball right in front of her nose and she went for it, knocking the little boy down. Her tooth hit him behind the ear and left a little bruise. I thought I would die. But the parent understood, saw the she was just trying to get the ball. She was a little puppy at that time and I again put her in a situation where she shouldn't be. I had no idea the boy had a ball when we walked up. thanks again.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I totally agree with Jane,,)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like play to me...there's no way I'd get rid of my dog for something like this. GSDs like to play rough...Anna and our shep mix look like they're killing each other but they are having a blast. Just don't leave them alone unsupervised and you should be fine.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You just need to moderate and be there when they are together. Easy to manage and separate when you are NOT there.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like she was playing rough, mine play rough they grab each others ears and throats, cheeks, necks, with there mouth and teeth. But they have thick fur and are athletic, is your bull dogs the stocky type who probably can't move away fast. Can you get another kennel, free standing typ from Lowes for like $250? then they can be separated.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Only let them be together under supervision. The play style of a GSD is different of course, I think the injury would have been worse if she wanted to hurt him, you're right.
> I wouldn't "get rid" of her for this incident, it really isn't her fault.


I agree


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I just never anticipated this. It has been several hours and I am still shaky. Just the thought of our beautiful bulldog being hurt. But he is fine, I am trying to get over it. We will definitely NOT put them together without supervision ever again.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I moved this thread out of the aggression section. Neither case described was aggression from the sounds of it, particularly the first one, at all.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

dianefbarfield said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I just never anticipated this. It has been several hours and I am still shaky. Just the thought of our beautiful bulldog being hurt. But he is fine, I am trying to get over it. We will definitely NOT put them together without supervision ever again.


I doubt very much if your bulldog holds a grudge and so you should not feel bad about it either! As many have said above, just don't leave them alone together again. GSD's do play very rough with each other.

Doesn't sound like the dog was hurt too bad at any rate.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

i wound not worry my puppy plays with my brothers rat terrier rough as he bats at her with his paws like he was trying to swat fly's gsd's are rough but you will definitely know the difference when its for real.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. You are not decribing anything evil. Sounds like they both had too much fun.

Don't put human emotions on dogs. Your dog in looking sad because you're acting shaky, scared, and freaked out.

But I do hope that you get another kennel. The problem with the situations is that the two dogs have nowhere to get away from each other when something does go wrong. I also wouldn't put so much blame on the GSD in the first place. Bulldogs can be aggressive and pushy, and he could have likely started it (but like I said--to me it sound like they were having too much fun).


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My sister is a Bulldog fanatic, has had at least 6 over the years, and EVERY single one was the instigator in dog fights, the Bulldog is notoriously dog aggressive and should be the one you focus your attention on, my sister had one of hers attack their sweet St. Bernard over a dropped potato chip, the fight was so quick and severe that the St.Bernard killed the Bulldog in an instant, and it wasn't her fault, it's just the breed, the Bulldog books even mention their propensity for dog aggression.


----------

